# Mon G5 souffle



## jet (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai mon G5 depuis décembre dernier, tout allait bien, j'en étais très content jusqu'à hier, je vais chez une amie qui en a un aussi (acheté à peu près à la même époque) et là O surprise quel silence.  Après renseignement et vérification, son G5, chargé à bloc genre plein de logiciels en même temps, fait à peu près autant de bruit que le mien au naturel.
Moi, parfois, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il va décoller (pas tout le temps mais bon), de toute façon il fait beaucoup plus de bruit (souffle du ventilo je suppose) que celui de mon ami.
Que dois-je faire ? Est-ce normal ? Y'aurait il malfaçon sur le mien (ce qui ne m'étonnerait pas j'ai déjà été tricard avec mon Ibook :rose: ) ?
Jet.


----------



## raphpascual (19 Juillet 2005)

Avant d'ouvrir un post inutile tu devrais utiliser l'outil de recherche, 
c'est un sujet qui à été traité de long en large très récemment ICI par exemple


----------



## freefalling (19 Juillet 2005)

Il y a déjà beaucoup de posts sur ce sujet. Le probleme existe apparement autant sur les iMac de première génération RevA, ainsi que la seconde RevB (si iMac acheté vers Mai 2005, avec carte ATI Radeon et Tiger me semble t-il).

J'ai pour ma part fait l'acquisition d'un iMac G5 en novembre 2004 (première génération donc) avec 17' 1.8Mhz, 1Go SDRAM, Carte Nvidia 64bits et 80Go DD. Je tourne toujours avec les dernières mises à jour, suis donc sous Tiger 10.4.2.

J'utilise mon iMac principalement pour écouter de la musique, faire des montages sur iMovie et iDVD, et du traitement d'image sous Photoshop CS. Dans ma mémoire, les premières fois que j'allumais mon iMac, je ne pouvais en croire mes oreilles : un souffle à peine sortait du dos de la machine, il suffisait de parler pour masquer les quelques décibels. Installé alors à quelques mètres de mon PC, l'iMac était 100% silencieux.

Mais voilà, comme de nombreux utilisateurs maintenant, l'histoire se gâte quelques semaines plus tard. La machine si respectueuse est vite devenue un calvaire. Quoi de pire que de travailler devant un écran dont la soufflette "bourine" en permanance, surtout quand, normalement, les taches effectuées ne sont pas sensés demander tant de ressources..?

Finalement, je me persuade que cela est normal, qu'il fait surement chaud dans la pièce et que ca devrait passer (déjà, il faut aimer la bête. J'aurais jamais pardonné un tel bruit même à un PC !).

Les mises à jour de OsX s'enchainent, de Panther 10.3.7 (que j'avais à l'origine) pour Tiger 10.4.2 aujourd'hui, avec réinstallation complète du systeme, pour faire "tout beau tout neuf". Rien à faire, le bruit persiste.

Je télécharge Temperatur Monitor pour connaître un peu les dessous de la fournaise... Et là, le drame. A l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, les températures maximales enregistrées dans les 7 derniers jours (historique maximal du logiciel) je tourne à :
CPU : 79.2 C
Hard Drive : 57 C
SMART Disk : 59 C
Cela explique peut-être pourquoi le moulin mouline de manière attroce, mais cela reste un gros probleme.

Pour info, quand je démarre l'iMac, il tourne à 48C environ. Une fois que je lance, iTunes 4.9, Photoshop et Safari, "BAM!" : + de 75 C et la soufflette qui s'emballe plus encore. Quand je ferme le tout, que je m'absente plus d' 1/2 heure, je reviens et la 64 C, toujours une souffelette atroce.

J'ai lu des posts d'utilisateurs qui voulaient mettre des captures son de la soufflette. Comme je n'en ai jamais "entendu" depuis, j'en post ici (en précisant que le bruit est franchement moins insupportable ici qu'en vrai face à "la bête"). Capture avec le micro interne de l'iMAC avec QuickTime 7. Sensibilité de l'entrée audio : 4 crans sur 5.

(Suivre le lien, fichier en .rar)
http://s35.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2O61WUCODRI062HTN6ZWXM7S9W 

Le son1 = iMac au repos après mise sous tension : 57°C
son2 = iMac au repos (64,5°C) après avoir fermé des logiciels (comme cité plus haut) et laissé l'ordi seul plus de 30 minutes (le Moniteur d'activité indique...qu'il n'y a que lui fonctionne (logique) et ne prend que 2.5% de ressource) (pas normal donc..)
son3 = iMac pendant une PETITE crise à 73,5°C pendant que tourne un logiciel.

Je ferai aussi remarquer, comme d'autres, que sous safari, lors d'animations dans des pages WEB, dans www.allocine.fr par exemple (pubs, & Co), le bruit est insupportable et ne s'arrête que lorsque que je ferme COMPLETEMENT Safari. En effet, si je change de site, l'iMac continuera de s'exciter dans le vide.

Je pourrais détailler plus encore ces soucis qui ne sont pas particuliers à MON iMac G5, mais à de nombreux autres utilisateurs.

Pour régler le problème, je ne suis pas vraiment pour les cartes, scotch ou "tapis" pour diminuer le bruit. J'ai sousigné à AppleCare, je vais donc téléphoner et voir ce qui est proposé (j'ai été assez patient jusqu'à aujourd'hui). Néanmoins, il est aussi bon de (re)dire que la démarche est souvent longue et fastidieuse. Ne comptez pas revoir votre iMac avant de longues semaines...et les résultats ne sont pas encore garantis.


----------



## ptsm (19 Juillet 2005)

au cas où, t'as regardé si c'était dû à un problème de poussière dans ton iMac?
démonte-le, nettoie-le, et re-test

EDIT: ah oui, et tu peux également tenter ça
http://macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-07-13&hi=#11279
ça marche pour mon iMac, en tout cas au repos il ne fait presque plus aucun bruit, comme au début


----------



## freefalling (19 Juillet 2005)

ptsm a dit:
			
		

> au cas où, t'as regardé si c'était dû à un problème de poussière dans ton iMac?
> démonte-le, nettoie-le, et re-test
> 
> EDIT: ah oui, et tu peux également tenter ça
> ...


 Pas mal de bidouilles à faire, pour au final pas de grands changements (entre 6 et 7°c en moins au repos. En action, toujours le meme probleme).

Je vais donc voir avec l'AppleCare ... (car pas non plus de poussière dans l'ordi)


----------

